# Centronics DTV Receiver



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.theretailbridge.com/


> Featured Product: Centronics DTV Receiver
> In an effort to meet the DTV needs of the 22 million remaining over-the-air customers in the U.S., Centronics recently introduced the ZAT501HD OTA digital receiver.
> 
> As an all-format, ATSC receiver, the ZAT501HD supports a variety of resolutions including 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i. It can switch between a 4:3 and 16:9 aspect ratio and includes component, composite, VGA, HDMI and optical audio outs. In short -- it bridges the digital divide for analog TV viewers, no matter what other hardware they have.
> ...


How soon before prices start dropping?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish announced to bring to the market $40 OTA receiver.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

According to Federal Govt guidelines, this unit does not qualify for the $40 coupon offer by Feds.

DishNetwork's unit does.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Centronics ZAT501HD OTA digital receiver*


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

This is a receiver, not a converter. They are two totally different boxes for two totally different applications.

Thanks for the picture, Nick.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> According to Federal Govt guidelines, this unit does not qualify for the $40 coupon offer by Feds.
> 
> DishNetwork's unit does.


Why does it not qualify for the $40 off...

And why does DishNetworks? 
Are they offering an OTA only receiver? One that doesn't require any type of programming subscription to use?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If memory serves me correctly, the Govt. handout coupons are restricted to units that DO NOT have component, HDMI or any other HD outputs.

There are many outher restrictions, such as it cannot have a display of any kind, and cannot have recording capabilities.

There was a thread about 6 months ago dealing with this subject.

Here's the thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83555


----------

